# Resume



## Ciadoe (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello all

I am looking for opinions on my resume.  I am currently taking a Medical Billing & Coding course and have covered some medical terminology, CPT, insurance (ICD is coming)...should I include this on my resume since we have covered it in class but I have never actually used it in an office setting?

I had sent my resume to my teacher and asked her to look over it but since then she has passed away.  The school found a new teacher so we start up again next week.  I believe when discussing resumes in general she said to include it since we have knowledge of it but wanted other opinions.

Thanks! Happy New Year!
Lisa


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 5, 2012)

*Education vs Experience*

You would list under EDUCATION some bullet points on what was covered in your classes

You would list under EXPERIENCE only relevant work (including internship or volunteer) experience.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Random suggestions...*



Ciadoe said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am looking for opinions on my resume.  I am currently taking a Medical Billing & Coding course and have covered some medical terminology, CPT, insurance (ICD is coming)...should I include this on my resume since we have covered it in class but I have never actually used it in an office setting?
> 
> ...


It's not really what you asked, but...

When I needed help with my resume, I posted a copy of my draft in a discussion thread, and I got a lot of excellent feedback. It's easier for people to tell you how to make something better, when they can see what you've got. If you want to get truly beneficial responses, I'd recommend doing that, for sure. 

Be warned, though:
Being critiqued is not easy on the ego - if you want help with your resume, and you post it online, it will receive a lot of constructive criticism. If you hear the advice objectively - by assuming it's not personal, and giving it serious consideration, before dismissing it - you'll be getting tips from current and former hiring managers, and experienced coders, who know what they're talking about.

And one last tip - edit the thread title to say 'Resume 911' or 'Resume Advice' - more people will read it. Good luck!


----------

